# Sealing Wax



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone use the sealing waxes? What are ii's advantages? Disadvantages? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Oct 27, 2005)

I tried it once and it is a pain in the butt trying to keep the wax hot enough then apply to top of cork. 


I see no advantages and would not waste my time.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks masta..That settld that


----------



## darrenlm (Oct 27, 2005)

Waldo,


I recently bottled a batch and used the shrink caps with the tear strip, very impressed and very simple to put on. Just pop them over the neck of the bottle and submerge in hot, almost boiling water for a fewseconds and your done. I had thought about wax myself butdecided no.These capswont seal like the wax but they do a good job of keeping dust and dirt from accumulating around the cork. Plus they look great. Take a peek at my Lodi post for a picture.


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID= 519&amp;PN=1&amp;TPN=3[/url]


----------

